

iOS app to help you memorize better - hnreadr
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/egg-yolk/id923871437?mt=8

======
hnreadr
I came across this app which seems to be a good replacement for generic
flashcard with spaced repetition. After I downloaded it and before I know it,
I'm tracking close to 1000 words in learning my new 2nd language. Now I use it
everyday and really enjoy its simplistic, quick and easy UI.

